# Pork Belly Burnt Ends - with pics!



## katemail13 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, all.  Today seemed like a good day to make pork belly burnt ends for the second time ever.  They were even better this time than the first time.  I used a 4.5 lb pork belly from Sam's Club, Jeff's Original Rub, my own favorite homemade BBQ sauce, and some honey.  So good!

I heated the smoker (MES 30) to 230°, and when heated, I threw in some hickory chips.  I also filled the water pan.

Meanwhile, I cut the pork belly into cubes,












Then I tossed the cubes in rub.






I put them in the smoker.  They took about 2 hours and 40 minutes, at 230°.  Here they are about half-way through, when I chanced a peek:






I took them out when they had a nice crusty look.






I tossed them in some honey, and my family's favorite BBQ sauce, put them into an Aluminum pan, and covered it with foil.  Then, back in the smoker they went, for another hour.  Here they are, all done.  I should've taken a picture of them before I started eating them.






They turned out perfectly.  The first time I made burnt ends (which was only a month ago), I used the rub I usually use on ribs and shoulders, but I felt like it was too strong-flavored for these.  I used Jeff's Original Rub this time, and they were perfect.  Also, I followed Jeff's instructions for burnt ends, found here:  *https://www.smoking-meat.com/august-3-2017-smoked-pork-belly-burnt-ends*

How does everyone else make their burnt ends?


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 27, 2018)

Those are some PBBE's Something I have still yet to try. Like for sure.


----------



## Preacher Man (Dec 28, 2018)

You can't go wrong with PBBE's! Those look delicious.

Here's a thread on how I did my last batch: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-belly-burnt-ends-with-dr-pepper-huckleberry-glaze.282495/


----------



## Preacher Man (Dec 28, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Those are some PBBE's Something I have still yet to try. Like for sure.


What are you waiting on? There's no time like the present.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 28, 2018)

Look really tasty. great job


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2018)

Those BE's look really really good. Nicely done.
Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2018)

Your burnt ends look fantastic!
I wouldn't change a thing!
Al


----------



## katemail13 (Dec 28, 2018)

The only problem in all this, is that for some reason, I think having water in the water pan makes my MES 30 shut off.  I have had it for more than 5 years, and the only time I have ever put water in the water pan is to make burnt ends (twice now).  The smoker has shut down on both those occasions, but not any other time.  I have used it a few times in between, and no shutdown.  Anyone know about this problem?  Can I make burnt ends without water in the water pan?


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 28, 2018)

Looks darn good.  I picked up a belly yesterday and my MES30 is working for me on the same time tomorrow.  Hope they turn out looking that good.


----------



## Preacher Man (Dec 28, 2018)

katemail13 said:


> The only problem in all this, is that for some reason, I think having water in the water pan makes my MES 30 shut off.  I have had it for more than 5 years, and the only time I have ever put water in the water pan is to make burnt ends (twice now).  The smoker has shut down on both those occasions, but not any other time.  I have used it a few times in between, and no shutdown.  Anyone know about this problem?  Can I make burnt ends without water in the water pan?



That's interesting. I can't speak for having the same problem, as I don't ever use the water pan. But I can speak to making burnt ends without water in my MES 30. Mine turn out tender and juicy every single time. And that's with pork belly, brisket, or chuck.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 28, 2018)

katemail13 said:


> Hi, all.  Today seemed like a good day to make pork belly burnt ends for the second time ever.  They were even better this time than the first time.  I used a 4.5 lb pork belly from Sam's Club, Jeff's Original Rub, my own favorite homemade BBQ sauce, and some honey.  So good!
> 
> I heated the smoker (MES 30) to 230°, and when heated, I threw in some hickory chips.  I also filled the water pan.
> 
> ...



Those look great! Nice job.

Here are some PBBEs I did about a month ago: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-belly-burnt-ends-first-try.281524/

What is interesting, is that I was running a higher temp and total cook time was about 4.5 hours on mine.


----------

